# Spanish from the surf



## Troberts14 (Jul 7, 2013)

What is the best way to catch Spanish from the beach? I don't have a large surf fishing rod just a 7ft. I have thought about getting a shiny rattle trap and fish it like you would for bass.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Bubble rigs work, as do Gotcha plugs, small spoons, even some Looney Jigs, and speck rigs. Try to get out as far as possible. mornings and evenings might be better...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Bubble rigs work, as do Gotcha plugs, small spoons, even some Looney Jigs, and speck rigs. Try to get out as far as possible. mornings and evenings might be better...


 2nd that!


----------



## Troberts14 (Jul 7, 2013)

Also is the June grass still bad around PCB.


----------

